# Saturdays ride



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Finally had a first real ride of the year. My buddies brute ended up breaking a rear left and front right axle at the same time in a real nasty peat moss bog. Got it back to the truck and he tried to load it with 1 wheel drive and broke the othe rear axle bad day for him. Ended up sinking 2 wheelers and breaking 2. The ole' gade held up good.





 
Had to leave her behind




Planking


The ole' lady


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

planking...lol...yall bringin it back?


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Haven't seen planking in awhile! Lol, nice pics! Looks like fun!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I didnt even know about planking till i met the guy in the pic a year ago. He's got some pretty crazy one. Its so funny


----------

